# Corpus Christie?/ stepping on toes?



## Mmon2616 (May 15, 2014)

Does anyone on this forum own a fixer refinery in corpus Christie Texas ? I don't want to step on any toes but I have had talks with 4 companies that want me to recover their silver. If it is your customer or you have a reining operation in corpus Christie I will not do it. Please private message me. I am giving a heads up because I want to be fair and I never want to take anyone's money off of their table. 


P.s. I know I have had a few dumb questions but I learned a lot from them therefore I don't regret them. I am an honest/genuine man and my word is my bond. I will not take this job if anyone owns it at this moment. Thank you for the ridicule. It didn't help at all!!! Good day!!


----------



## Palladium (May 15, 2014)

Ridicule? I don't think you even understand what you are talking about. You have no earthly idea of this industry OR the EPA guidelines and government red tape you have to go through just to say good morning and now all the sudden being a member for about a month has unlocked the secrets. Be my guest and monopolize Corpus Christie. lol 
I'll tell you what! Send me over your contact information and i will send some associates over to talk to you. Your either going to hurt yourself or someone else with your ( I'm a refiner after 30 days attitude ). I won't help you with any information and if i could i would ban you just on principle of stupidity alone.


----------



## GotTheBug (May 15, 2014)

Palladium said:


> Ridicule? I don't think you even understand what you are talking about. You have no earthly idea of this industry OR the EPA guidelines and government red tape you have to go through just to say good morning and now all the sudden being a member for about a month has unlocked the secrets. Be my guest and monopolize Corpus Christie. lol
> I'll tell you what! Send me over your contact information and i will send some associates over to talk to you. Your either going to hurt yourself or someone else with your ( I'm a refiner after 30 days attitude ). I won't help you with any information and if i could i would ban you just on principle of stupidity alone.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3j2n0ba2__0


----------



## Pantherlikher (May 15, 2014)

Not 1 of us has a Ridicule thought towards anyone.
Unfortunately though, heeded warnings go ignored.
I see critical mass fast approaching which will present tons of trouble.
EPA radar will scream for a visit. Permits and safety checks cause fines if not taken care of.

Doing things slow and small keep under radars of trouble. 
It may seem easy and very profitable as you are finding out. But heed the warnings.

Every company has records and someday a red flag will cause an audit. An audit is when a "Big Brother" entidy comes and searches though every record to find a problem...It's thier job to find problems.

We would all love to see you become a millionare with little effort.
But if the wrong person gets wind of your windfall and makes a phone call. You will have to explain the entire process from shipping to disposing of all material. Then there is TAXES... Failing to address the income results in tax evasion.

That is after they get done fining you for not doing things the right way, EPA approval stamps.

Best of luck and hope we all are wrong on this.

B.S.


----------



## Smack (May 15, 2014)

The man's no Jonas Salk but he's damned sure determined. Many people on this forum, might not be a bad idea for you to also learn when to bite your tongue, I know people in Houston with close contacts that go all the way to the top of City and County Governments. So you can bet there is someone on here from Corpus. Maybe you should freshen up on Harold's sig line.


----------



## Palladium (May 15, 2014)

I hate to discourage anyone. but just like a child with a new toy sometimes we forget caution and rationally. I'm always willing to teach someone, but in order to do that the other party must be willing to learn without confrontation or attitude.


----------



## Westerngs (May 15, 2014)

Mmon2616:

A gentle piece of advise. Please look at 40 CFR part 261, if deals with hazardous waste. Spent fixer, if it contains more than 5 ppm silver, is considered a hazardous waste by EPA. There are many regulations with which you will have to become familiar. I am not saying it cannot be done, I am just saying you have to be careful. The fines for violating any of the regs can get up to 25000 per day per violation. 

Transportation is a separate issue, you will need to look at 49 CFR, basically the entire thing.

Again, not saying it can't be done, you just have to make sure you cross the T's and dot the I's.

Good luck with your venture.


----------



## Palladium (May 15, 2014)

Under epa guidelines what we do as hobbiest is classified as conditionaly exempt small quantity generators. Take a step up from that and according to what state you are in it can get real crazy real quick.


----------



## goldsilverpro (May 15, 2014)

In Texas, when we ran scrap film, the maximum silver allowed in our effluent discharged to the drain was 1ppm. I can't see how fixer would be any different.


----------



## cnbarr (May 15, 2014)

At my work our biggest strike is molybdenum , when we discharge our sink sumps or the fume hood sumps our maximum allowance is 0.5 ppm Mo, and GSP is dead on on the silver. We can not exceed 1 ppm of Ag, each viaolation for each element starts at a $10K fine. three violations in a year shuts down our permitting and we can no longer operate as a business and the fine can surpass $100K real quick. If we get a surprise inspection we can even get fined for undersized secondary containment, EPA, OSHA, and HAZMAT violations can add up real quick, or even worse land you in prison.

If your not equipped or permitted to handle refining on a corporate scale, I would steer clear if you value your bank account as well as your freedom!


----------



## Lou (May 16, 2014)

It's not just fines, it's also lost business--both in production and in reputation. It pays to be green and look at waste minimization strategies. 

One doesn't simply "dump" things down the drain. 
I have signs posted conspicuously around our facilities telling employees if they're not willing to drink it, it doesn't go down the drain. Being a zero-discharger is quite expensive, but we are a small business regulated at the same level as a Dow or Eastman.


----------



## Anonymous (May 16, 2014)

Lou said:


> I have signs posted conspicuously around our facilities telling employees if they're not willing to drink it, it doesn't go down the drain.



I like this one, do you mind if I steal it Lou? 8)


----------

